# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Place to shoot rabbits in or near Caterbury

## Beetroot

Hi,

I have recently moved to Canterbury from the North Island and am really missing the rabbit shooting opportunities I had when I was back in the Waikato.
I understand that there is copious amounts of rabbits in Otago but is there any problem areas in Canterbury?

I am yet to meet anyone in Christchurch yet that is keen on rabbit shooting so am not sure how to go about finding places to shoot.
Is my best bet to go door knocking? 
If so where? There just seems to be small lifestyle blocks around Christchurch.
Or is my best bet to try out DOC land? I have been camping and exploring around a few of the DOC areas but haven't seen any rabbits or any small vermin.

I wouldn't even mind travelling to Otago to bust a few bunnies but once again I wouldn't know where to start for finding a place to shoot.

Regards, Sam

----------


## TimeRider

Flick gadgetman a pm,

----------


## scottrods

> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Canterbury from the North Island and am really missing the rabbit shooting opportunities I had when I was back in the Waikato.
> I understand that there is copious amounts of rabbits in Otago but is there any problem areas in Canterbury?
> 
> I am yet to meet anyone in Christchurch yet that is keen on rabbit shooting so am not sure how to go about finding places to shoot.
> Is my best bet to go door knocking? 
> If so where? There just seems to be small lifestyle blocks around Christchurch.
> Or is my best bet to try out DOC land? I have been camping and exploring around a few of the DOC areas but haven't seen any rabbits or any small vermin.
> ...


I do a wee bit locally but as there aren't copious amounts of rabbits near ChCh (too much dairy) I'm pretty protective of the few places I know. Yes, door knocking helps. Apparently farms close to dry river beds are a good start  :Wink:  and once you get one you can usually pick up others from reccomendation. 

Contact DOC Cromwell or Wanaka for Otago stations with bunny problems. Quite a few are poisoning I'm told but they can give out a list. These places are huge so you need a group of shooters to make an impression over a weekend - and need a clear plan of attack incl layout, safety and clear up. 

DOC also give out small game permits but the areas are pretty rubbish.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Flick gadgetman a pm,


He'll thank you for that TR   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

They aren't meant to give out a list scott, but they can drop some hints.  And good luck with making an impression   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## scottrods

I got a list wirehunt, emailed to me with station names, tel number and contact name.

----------


## Beetroot

Hi thanks for all the replies.
I'll have to give a DOC area office a ring about Otago stations, I was going to call regarding information on deer shooting and deer numbers in a few areas around here anyway.

I may avoid PMing gadgetman as I get the feeling from wirehunts post he may get annoyed if I do so,

----------


## Wirehunt

Where are you wanting to go Betroot?

----------


## gadgetman

> I may avoid PMing gadgetman as I get the feeling from wirehunts post he may get annoyed if I do so,


I've been slowly catching up on the forum. We've just about done ourselves out of a job with rabbits. Lucky to get 20 between four people over 8 hours so will have to start looking for a new property I think. Either that or start breeding them up. The second property we shoot we are lucky to get 5-10 rabbits over that time. The farmers are very happy.

----------


## Beetroot

Im living in Christchurch at the moment so places close would be good but if I could fine somewhere that would ensure a decent haul of rabbits I would gladly drive further and make a weekend of it

----------


## Wirehunt

The season is almost done now so they will start getting scarce even in high density areas.  But PM me when your keen and there is a spot or two you will pick a few up from in south canterbury.

----------


## scottrods

Yea, my numbers go down into ones and two per night around the farmhouse, and possies  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Survy

> The season is almost done now so they will start getting scarce even in high density areas.


Meh and I ask myself why have I just packed the car for a 2 day trip down on a farm for tomorrow ... Prob cause cabin fever..
May have to take a loaf of bread for the birds.

----------


## Wirehunt

Wouldn't be like that so much up there is it Survy?

----------


## Survy

Nah but if the high dens areas are low then where I'm going round eight mile junction is gonna be empty that's ok though taking 2x .22 a HMR and 12g bound to hit something after I re-sight them back in. All the rifles have scopes upgraded shall be fun.

----------


## cam.asher

Rabbits and hares seem to be quite scarce in Canterbury, which I suppose is a good thing for NZ as a whole. I've been trying to get myself geared up for a few DoC areas near the beginning of of Arthur's/Porters Pass, anybody had much luck with them?

----------


## Survy

They would have packed their summer clothes away mate and are watching the rugby in their burrows, come spring they will start popping up again, winter time I usually buy stuff and wait til spring to try it out.

----------


## gadgetman

It has been quite some time since I shot a rabbit. Think I'm getting withdrawal symptoms.

----------


## Oldschool

Hi all,

First post for me.

Just bringing this back to the top. Am also new to Christchurch. Come spring, does anybody know of some good DOC land close to CHC to try and get a few bunnies.

Thanks

----------


## scottrods

Read first few posts again. There are practically no rabbits on DOC areas near ChCh.. 
Look to the north of the waimak and Ashley, talk to the horsey people about the dangers of stumbling in holes and get a suppressor.

----------

